# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Standing frozen in the life I’ve chosen

## June

Я хотел озаглавить тему словами “отсутствие заинтересованности”, а потом подумал: строчка из песни своим окончанием “I’ve chosen” точнее выражает смысл повествования.

Моё первое впечатление от посетителя форума обычно такое: человек случайно угодил в яму. Теперь не знает, как из неё выбраться – края слишком высоки, зацепиться не за что. Но легко убедиться в ошибочности первого впечатления. Достаточно протянуть человеку лестницу. Он ею не воспользуется. Случайности не случайны. Нетрудно заметить - человек отлично знает, что нужно делать и как нужно думать, чтобы в эту яму гарантированно попасть, и с радостью проинструктирует любого желающего повторить свой жизненный путь. Чаще всего яма – это выбор, и в подавляющем большинстве случаев человек будет придерживаться этого выбора до конца своих дней. Более того, он своим выбором будет гордиться.

Не хочу сказать, что я сам не такой, ведь и я принадлежу к роду homo (приставку sapiens я пропустил сознательно, потому что размышления всё чаще приводят меня к выводу о сильной преувеличенности наших представлений о нашей же разумности).

продолжение следует…

----------


## June

Давным-давно меня заинтересовал один забавный фрагмент из книги психиатра Волкова П.В.:




> Для диагноза совсем не важно, прав ли больной в том, что жена ему изменяет: важно, на каких основаниях он пришел к этому выводу. Поколебать больного в его убежденности невозможно, так как она носит первичный характер. Не по тем или иным причинам он отстаивает убежденность, а, наоборот, ради этой убежденности выискивает те или иные причины. Логика бессильна потому, что он помимо рациональных оснований интуитивно ощущает свою правоту. Этой первичной интуитивной, непоколебимой убежденностью бред отличается от ошибок здорового человека. Приведу известную иллюстрацию этой убежденности.
> Пациент уверен, что он уже мертв. Все попытки врача переубедить его заканчиваются неудачей. И это несмотря на то, что врач ссылается на температуру тела пациента, на его дыхание и т. д. Наконец, он обращается к пациенту: «Скажите, пожалуйста, течет ли в трупах кровь?». Пациент: «Конечно, нет». Врач берет заранее приготовленную иглу и наносит ею укол в руку пациента. Появляется кровь. Врач: «Ну, что вы теперь скажете?» Пациент: «Я ошибался. В трупах течет кровь» /127, с. 33/.


 В списке литературы под номером 127 значится некий Тренкле Б. Учебник психо-хо-терапии. Вполне серьезные анекдоты. Я постараюсь не строить выводов на информации из этого анекдота, потому что не знаю, происходили ли описанные в нём события в реальности. Приведу ещё одну цитату, которая, надеюсь, прояснит мою позицию:




> Я с детства знал, что газеты могут лгать, но только в Испании увидел, что они могут полностью фальсифицировать действительность. Я лично участвовал в «сражениях», в которых не было ни одного выстрела и о которых писали, как о героических кровопролитных битвах, и я был в настоящих боях, о которых пресса не сказала ни слова, словно их не было. Я видел бесстрашных солдат, ославленных газетами трусами и предателями, и трусов и предателей, воспетых ими, как герои. В Лондоне я увидел газеты, которые строят мировоззренческие системы, основываясь на событиях, которые никогда не происходили.


 Не стану уподобляться британской прессе. Вместо этого я проанализирую свои мысли, возникшие после прочтения этого фрагмента, и слова уважаемого доктора, анекдоту предшествующие.

продолжение следует…

----------


## June

Моя первая мысль о поведении больного была такой: и правда, идиот. Здоровый человек при виде крови признал бы свою неправоту. Но давайте задумаемся, что бы случилось, если бы кровь не появилась? Если бы игла не встретила на своём пути ни одного кровеносного сосуда? Это крайне маловероятно, но теоретически возможно – в месте укола могла оказаться незаметная снаружи детская травма, рубец из соединительной ткани, имеющий размер, не сильно превышающий размер проткнувшей его иглы, или какая-нибудь другая телесная аномалия. Врач в таком случае признал бы правоту пациента? По одному, повторюсь, одному этому эксперименту? Или упомянутая в анекдоте температура тела пациента. Что, если градусник показал бы комнатную температуру? Как бы отреагировал на это врач? Решил бы, что термометр неисправен, не имел контакта с телом, или сказал бы смотрящему на него пациенту: да, батенька, вы, действительно, мертвы. Сегодня же перевожу вас в морг, под наблюдение дежурного патологоанатома? Если бы он выбрал последний вариант, ему самому стоило бы занять освободившуюся койку.

Разве сам психиатр интуитивно не ощущает свою правоту? Разве сам сомневается в том, что пациент жив? Сужу по себе – видя перед собой человека, я сразу, без раздумий, понимаю, что он жив. Неужели врач мыслит иначе? Измеряет давление, пульс, температуру, реакцию зрачка на свет, снимает кардиограмму, делает МРТ, и только после этого осторожно высказывает предположение: человек скорее жив, чем мёртв? Вряд ли.

продолжение следует…

----------


## June

Конечно же врач знал, что пациент жив. Знал ещё до того, как в первый раз измерил температуру его тела. То же самое можно сказать и про дыхание пациента. Выходит, слова “ради этой убежденности выискивает те или иные причины” применимы и к его (гипотетическим) попыткам убедить пациента в том, что тот жив. Обратите внимание: в себе самом врач этой особенности мышления не замечает, хотя с лёгкостью обнаруживает её в поведении пациента.

Описанное выше поведение больных людей я замечал и у людей, не имеющих психиатрического диагноза. Разве что отстаивают они свою убеждённость с меньшей настойчивостью и категоричностью, и сама их убеждённость не сильно выходит за разумные рамки. Никто из моих собеседников не говорил, что считает себя мёртвым. Итак, объединив все мои наблюдения за поведением человека, в том числе и за моими собственными мыслями, я пришёл к следующему выводу: описанная первичная убеждённость в своей правоте является не свойством психически больного человека, но свойством просто человека. Со временем я узнал и её название. В Википедии есть неплохая статья под заголовком _“Склонность к подтверждению своей точки зрения” или “предвзятость подтверждения (англ. confirmation bias)”_. Описание этой особенности нашего мышления нетрудно найти и в других источниках. Мы все хотим быть правыми. Руководствуясь этим побуждением, мы отдаём предпочтение информации, подтверждающей нашу точку зрения, и игнорируем информацию, нашу точку зрения опровергающую. В исследованиях, подтвердивших наличие этого когнитивного искажения, участвовали психически здоровые люди. Было обнаружено, что наша предубеждённость очень устойчива и не зависит от уровня интеллекта.

Есть ещё одно интересное когнитивное искажение, имеющее отношение к этой теме. Даже когда мы видим ошибку мышления другого человека, мы не замечаем её же в самих себе. В английской Википедии эта особенность мышления называется _“bias blind spot”_. В русском варианте соответствующая статья пока отсутствует, но все мы знаем поговорку про соринку в чужом глазу и незамечаемое бревно в своём. Уточнение: бревно всегда находится в глазу оппонента, в нашем глазу его нет (подсказка: есть).

Итак, картина получается неутешительная. Какой бы саморазрушительной ни была выбранная нами модель поведения, мы будем её придерживаться, выискивая её достоинства и игнорируя недостатки. Да и выбранной её можно назвать лишь с натяжкой, потому что выбирать нам, как правило, не из чего. В нас крайне мало своего, сознательно нами созданного. Мы по большей части являемся копией окружения, в котором родились и выросли. Мы не изобретали ни буквы, которыми пишем, ни язык, на которым разговариваем. Мы пишем кириллицей потому, что родились в стране, использующий кириллицу. Если бы мы родились в другой стране, использовали бы латиницу, вязь или иероглифы. Мы не изобретали одежду, которую мы носим. Мужчины в стране, в которой я живу, носят брюки потому, что здесь все носят брюки. Родись они в горах Шотландии, носили бы килт, а занеси их судьба в нетронутые цивилизацией джунгли амазонки, щеголяли бы в набедренных повязках. То же самое можно сказать о заложенных в нас ошибочных убеждениях и саморазрушительных моделях поведения. Их так трудно изменить потому, что мы просто не хотим их менять. Мы вообще крайне редко хотим узнать о себе правду, особенно неприятную. Вместо правды мы будем искать подтверждение своей правоты.

продолжение следует

----------


## Unity

"Появление сознания как трансфизического эффекта связано с квантовой неопределенностью — точнее, с ее схлопыванием. Исходная неопределенность содержит огромное число потенциальных вариантов и возможных форм их проявления. Сознание — это эффект, который возникает при переходе от бесконечного числа непроявленных возможностей к какому-то одному окончательному варианту. Сознание и есть актуализация единственного оставшегося варианта — который при этом осознается. Это как бы сверкающая трехмерная корона невидимого и многомерного черного солнца — или, как мы говорим, Великого Вампира. С метафизической точки зрения сознание — это смерть свободы, поэтому мы называем его темницей. Если вы заметили, что вы есть и осознаете себя, с вами уже случилось самое худшее из возможного в вероятностном космосе. Случившееся так ужасно, что вам теперь даже не понять, что произошло и с кем, и как что-то вообще может быть иначе — ибо сознание есть безвыходная самоподдерживающаяся тюрьма, из которой нельзя выглянуть даже мысленно. Поэтому хорошего в сознании мало, хоть ему и поклоняются масоны с индусами. Это своего рода подвал универсума, тупик абсолютной окончательности. Но не в том смысле, что это осознание тупика. Само сознание и есть тупик, из которого нет выхода, пока тюрьма не рухнет. Как сказал поэт — хоть поезд дальше не пойдет, вагонам не видать свободы, и веку воли не видать, как не видать на воле век, и даже некому спросить, зачем ты здесь сидишь и кто ты, откуда прибыл ты сюда, уснувший человек… Но для большинства людей это слишком сложно"... 
(с) Пелевин.

----------


## June

Ох, пока мне не сильно нравится то, что получается. Надеюсь, идея всё же неплоха, а реализацию можно будет подправить.

Пожалуй, когда допишу и исправлю все нестыковки, выложу в дневники и отключу комментарии.




> ибо сознание есть безвыходная самоподдерживающаяся тюрьма, из которой нельзя выглянуть даже мысленно.


 Хотя вот это вполне неплохо, как раз об этом я и планировал рассказать в следующей главе. Но не о сознании вообще, а о его поведении в некоторых головах в частности.

----------


## Wasted

Может, я какой-то не совсем нормальный человек, но у меня почти нет этого confirmation bias. Не цепляюсь за свои убеждения, не отстаиваю их слепо с пеной у рта, с лёгкостью готов поменять свою точку зрения, если мне докажут ошибочность суждений. Но что для большинства людей приемлемее устроить скандал с оскорблениями, чем просто молча погуглить, это горькая правда. Из последнего: неглупый чел с в/о наотрез не поверил, что работодатель платит за наёмного сотрудника 34% (в РБ) в пенсионный фонд сверх зарплаты. Пришлось ждать, когда он успокоится и таки найдет инфу в интернете. Хорошо хоть вслух признал, что был неправ.

----------


## Wasted

На то это и Пелевин, на то и писатель, чтобы рождать фантасмагорические конструкции в играх разума. Прицепил вот квантовую физику к сознанию)

----------


## June

> Может, я какой-то не совсем нормальный человек, но у меня почти нет этого confirmation bias.


 Может не такой, может просто не замечаешь. Тут ведь вот ещё какая вещь. Мы легко можем поменять убеждения, которые не вызывают у нас эмоций. В этом случае как раз логике мало что мешает. Но как только появляются сильные эмоции, пиши пропало. Даже опытные математики начинают допускать простейшие ошибки в рассуждениях.

----------


## Unity

Прямая корреляция: чем больше эмоций, тем меньше сознания.
* Пелевин, как по мне, современный Будда, Пророк нашей современности, "Зеркало Реальности", глашатай подавно забытых истину ну и технологий...
Изумительный пример для подражания - избранным из юных поколений, живое свидетельство того, что каждый, при желании, может постичь тайны, может рассмотреть причинность за всем кажущимся "хаосом" наших суматошных будней, может найти путь - в личную свою Мекку. 
Все те немногие книги, кои выпала мне честь прочесть - это Хиросима внутри своего сознания!.. Это перепев тех фундаментальных принципов, руководствуясь коими в древности творили религии, се переработка "писка телеграфного ключа" в сложную Симфонию с пламенем, лазерами, фейерверками!..
Даже молодёжь, к нему прикоснувшись, сможет уловить истины вневременные - буддизма и дзен, каббалы и прочих "колеров" в величайшем спектре древнейших религий.
Вопрос лишь во том, Готов ли читатель? Что он сможет вынести, что сможет понять - с высоты собственного "роста"?..

----------


## Wasted

Эммм, но зачем? Мне вот сегодня на почту пришла рассылка с 15 цитатами Будды, прочел и вдохновился. Не нужно изобретать велосипед.

----------


## Wasted

Ну ХЗ, значит сильные эмоции у меня вызывает то, что истинно, и не приходилось мне подвергать его ревизии. С другой стороны, эмоции несут страдания, поэтому лучше от них избавляться.

----------


## Unity

Затем, что каждое новое поколение, чаще всего, "клюёт" только лишь на то, что Современно, в свежей/яркой/пёстрой "упаковке". Когда молодняк впервые сталкивается со депрессией, жаждой сделать шаг в окно - то коя вероятность, что они, вместо членовредительства, вдруг решат заняться коим-то самопознанием?
Мыслимо, эта вероятность стремится к нулю. 
А так, современный писатель, бестселлеры, диссидентские взгляды - всё это прельщает коий-то % ото свежеиспечённых душ, запускает в разуме нужные "программы", "самодиагностику" - и "розархивацию" того архиважного, воплощения чего во имя все они и родились.
Пелевин - божественен...
Он - популяризатор великих Прозрений...

----------


## Wasted

Да, с этим соглашусь. 
Ведь все возможные истины уже давным-давно написаны и пылятся в библиотеках, но каждому новому поколению нужен свой собственный оракул.

----------


## June

> Случившееся так ужасно, что вам теперь даже не понять, что произошло и с кем, и как что-то вообще может быть иначе — ибо сознание есть безвыходная самоподдерживающаяся тюрьма, из которой нельзя выглянуть даже мысленно.


 Тем не менее, миллионы людей живут, хотят жить и радуются жизни. Да я и сам когда-то был таким.

Вспомнился анекдот, герой которого вызвал на дом комиссию из домоуправления и жаловался, что из окон его квартиры видно, как переодевается женщина в доме напротив. На возражения комиссии, что ничего крамольного не обнаружено, он сказал: «А вы на шкаф залезьте!»

У Пелевина не сложилась семейная жизнь. Почему – неизвестно. Видимо, есть в нём самом какая-то проблема, встающая железобетонной стеной на пути к простому семейному счастью. Недавно узнал, что у Леонардо Да Винчи тоже семейная жизнь не сложилась, да он к ней и не стремился. Тоже, видимо, была на то причина, мучившая и не дававшая жить обычной жизнью. Такие люди спиваются, вешаются, сходят с ума, но иногда становятся гениями. Не будь у них этой проблемы, они, вероятно, прожили бы более счастливую жизнь, но мы бы тогда не знали ни фамилии Пелевин, ни имени Леонардо.

Пелевин смотрит на мир как в анекдоте, со шкафа, и видит, вероятно, истину, но это не единственная обзорная позиция в квартире, да и в мире есть смотровые площадки, с которых открываются совершенно другие виды.

----------


## Wasted

А что удивительного? Семейная жизнь — это постоянный поиск компромиссов, очень часто не в пользу собственным идеалам, мечтам и амбициям, особенно когда появляются дети и в женщине на всю мощность активируется ее биосоциальная роль, да простят меня женщины. Так что гениям тепло домашнего очага скорее противопоказано.

----------


## June

Не так давно я участвовал в религиозном споре с одним из посетителей форума. Я на стороне атеизма, он на стороне православного христианства. Спор наш закончился фразами моего оппонента, позволившими мне лучше понять суть происходившего. Вот они:




> Религиозные споры никогда не поспособствуют спасению душ.


 


> Бога находят сердцем.


 Размышления о поиске, осуществляемом органом, в котором нет ни грамма вещества, способного думать, привели меня к интересным умозаключениям. Но сейчас мне хочется поделиться мыслями, порождёнными первой цитатой. Мы обсуждали религию, поэтому мне казалось, что мы оба смотрим на неё со стороны и даём свои оценки увиденному. Фраза моего оппонента позволила мне понять мою ошибку. У него не было цели взглянуть на религию со стороны. Его цель находилась внутри самой религии и выражалась словами “спасение душ”. А если у человека нет цели посмотреть на свои религиозные взгляды со стороны, он на них никогда и не сможет посмотреть. Мне кажется, ситуацию проясняют слова Виктора Пелевина о нашем сознании:




> Сознание есть безвыходная самоподдерживающаяся тюрьма, из которой нельзя выглянуть даже мысленно.


 Всё вышесказанное касается не только наших религиозных взглядов. Для того, чтобы изменить свои ошибочные убеждения и саморазрушительные модели поведения, нужно сначала понять их ошибочность и саморазрушительность. А для того, чтобы это понять, нужно захотеть посмотреть на них со стороны. В этом я вижу самую главную проблему человека. В отсутствии желания критически взглянуть на себя самого.

И ещё один интересный и неожиданный вывод я для себя сделал из одного диалога, когда я наблюдал за поведением человека, пойманного на лжи и пытающегося с помощью ещё менее убедительной лжи выкрутиться из создавшегося положения. Человек слишком труслив для того, чтобы признать свою неправоту даже наедине с самим собой. Для того, чтобы сделать это публично, нужна смелость поистине космических масштабов. Человек, желающий изменить себя в лучшую сторону, должен этой смелости набраться. Он должен научиться быть беспощадным к самому себе. Чем больше ему нравится какое-либо убеждение, тем яростнее он должен его атаковать, чтобы пробиться через желание замечать достоинства этого убеждения и игнорировать его недостатки. Только тогда у него появится возможность не оставить от того, что его разрушает, камня на камне.

продолжение следует

----------


## Wasted

Да, взглянуть на себя со стороны, диссоциироваться. У меня это хорошо развито.

----------


## June

> Да, взглянуть на себя со стороны, диссоциироваться. У меня это хорошо развито.


 Хочется спросить, что же тогда привело вас на этот сайт? Я понимаю, бывают и неисправимые телесные проблемы, и, вероятно, какие-то другие ситуации, не связанные с ошибками нашего мышления. Я сужу по себе – у меня есть телесные проблемы, но с ними, скорее всего, можно было бы прожить жизнь намного более счастливую, если бы в детстве удалось подкорректировать некоторые убеждения.

----------


## Wasted

Привело то, что я уже лет пятнадцать, если не больше, думаю о СУ и считаю его достойным выходом из этой бессмыслицы бытия.

----------


## June

Ощущение бессмысленности может быть ошибочным, и взгляд на себя со стороны может привести к ошибочным выводам. Вот представьте, вы не знаете, как правильно пишется слово "корова". Вы написали "карова", посмотрели на написанное со стороны, и пришли к выводу, что слово написано правильно. Тут нужен либо взгляд другого человека, способного заметить ошибку, либо метод самостоятельной коррекции собственных знаний.

----------


## June

> Привело то, что я уже лет пятнадцать, если не больше, думаю о СУ и считаю его достойным выходом из этой бессмыслицы бытия.


 По поводу ошибочности ощущения бессмысленности я неправильно выразился. Оно, вероятно, правильное, но при этом оно не является причиной желания умереть. Представьте себе молодую и очень привлекательную, на ваш взгляд, девушку. Или стакан холодной родниковой воды после долгого путешествия по раскалённой пустыне. При взгляде на них вы будете думать о смыслах? Конечно, нет. Вы захотите выпить этот стакан воды и заняться с девушкой тем, чем занимаются вдвоём. И вы непременно найдёте оправдание этим желаниям, если от вас этого потребуют.

Если девушка бросила и больше вас никто и ничто не привлекает, или вы серьёзно заболели и не знаете, как вылечиться (можно ещё миллион причин придумать), вам станет больно. Очень больно. Вы захотите избавиться от боли, и это нормально, человеку свойственно хотеть избавиться от боли. Если единственным способом избавиться от боли вы посчитаете смерть, вы захотите умереть. И этому желанию вы тоже найдёте оправдание. Оправданием может стать бессмысленность жизни. Она и вправду бессмысленна. Но не в этом причина желания умереть. Миллионы людей живут и хотят жить несмотря на очевидную бессмысленность этого занятия. Бессмысленность - не помеха для жизни. А вот отсутствие удовлетворённости жизнью может быть настоящей причиной. В этой теме я пытаюсь перечислить причины, которые мешают нам научиться получать удовольствие от жизни. Главной, но не единственной, причиной я считаю отсутствие желания что-либо менять.

----------


## Wasted

А на что менять то, что есть? Если это угнетающее понимание, что мы — микробы на крошечной пылинке в невообразимо огромной Вселенной, не исчезнет и на Южном полюсе? Что жил ты или не жил, это не будет иметь для тебя никакого значения после смерти. Научите меня верить в загробную жизнь, тогда появится смысл, наполненность и удовлетворённость. Или сделайте какую-нибудь лоботомию, чтобы я стал жизнерадостным и приземлённым, как мои троечники одноклассники. "Будьте как дети" — вроде так сказано в Библии?

----------


## June

Кстати, на Южном полюсе вполне может и исчезнуть. Там холодно, и вы будете думать, как согреться. Думать о нашей ничтожности в сравнении с размерами вселенной не будет ни времени, ни желания.

Отсутствие веры и образованность не являются причинами нежелания жить. Нежелание жить первично.

----------


## Wasted

Окажись я вдруг внезапно на Южном полюсе, наверное даже обрадовался бы, потому что там - 60, выжить шансов никаких, смерть наступит наступит очень быстро, и это даже не суицид, ведь не по своей же воле я там оказался)))

Не нежелание жить, а отсутствие желания жить. Цели, смысла, наполненности. Мы с Unity в других ветках это до косточек разобрали)

----------

